# Ford 3000 - Year made?



## plitcn

Can someone tell me what C5NN 4012B RH or C 5 NN 7006 Z or C5NN4024 D tells me about my tractor?

I bought it 3 years ago and was told that it was a 1980's model but from what I can see the 3000 was only built until 1975. I have tried comparing photos of others out there to mine and it seems I may have a 1974 OR 75 but I can't be sure.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy plitcn,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The Ford 3000 model was made from 1965 thru 1974. 

The numbers we need to identify your tractor are stamped into the metal on a flat spot just above and behind your starter. Serial number, model number, and date of manufacture. They may be covered with dirt, paint, or rust. May need to wire brush to clean up. Post these 3 sets of numbers and someone here will translate them for you.


----------



## plitcn

Hi: 

Would those numbers be:
5K6B
3101 3C
C117532

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## sixbales

Paula,

Your tractor's numbers translate as follows: 

*Model No. 31013C* = Ford 3000 series, all purpose tractor. Diesel engine. Live PTO (540 rpm). 8X2 speed manual transmission (4x1 + hi/lo).

*Manufacturing Code 5K6B* = October 6th, 1965. Day shift.

*Serial No. C117532* = Made in USA. S/N is consistent with October 1965 manufacture.


----------



## plitcn

Thank you so much for your help. It is a great tractor but I was told 3 years ago that it was a 1986. I guess they were off by a few years!


----------



## DaddysTractor

5 m 11 b
34012 g
c 23 1141


----------



## sixbales

Hey DT,

Your tractor numbers translate as follows:

*Model 34012G:* Ford 3000 series tractor, utility chassis, diesel engine, transmission PTO (540 rpm), 4x4 manual reversing transmission.

*Mfg. date code 5M11B: * December 11, 1965.

*Serial Number C231141:* C = Made in USA. This appears to be a 1969 S/N. You have a conflict/error in your date code or serial no.


----------



## DaddysTractor

Thanks sixbales, yeah it was hard to see. I took a wire brush to it but a couple of the numbers were hard to confirm. Thanks again. We were told it was a 1975 model but daddy wouldn't have minded, he loved his tractor!


----------



## Hogman

DaddysTractor said:


> Thanks sixbales, yeah it was hard to see. I took a wire brush to it but a couple of the numbers were hard to confirm. Thanks again. We were told it was a 1975 model but daddy wouldn't have minded, he loved his tractor!


I'm considering purchasing a Ford 3000. Could you tell me what this tractor's numbers translate to: 

*Model No. C31013C*
*Manufacturing Code 3JO7B*
*Serial No. C39425*


----------



## Ultradog

Hogman said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Ford 3000. Could you tell me what this tractor's numbers translate to:
> 
> *Model No. C31013C
> Manufacturing Code 3JO7B
> Serial No. C39425*


Something wrong with your model number.
Are you sure of that number?
If we skip the first 3 and read it as C1013C it would make sense and translate to 
C= 3000
10= all purpose ag model
1= Diesel
3= live 540 pto
C= 8 speed transmission

3J07B translates to Oct 7 1973 afternoon shift
They are great old tractors and the diesels are the best.


----------



## dozer966

Ultradog said it and they are easy to work on. I love mine.


----------



## Hogman

Thanks for the quick response. I'm not sure where I dug up the first 3 in the model number. You were correct in assuming that it didn't belong. Ultradog & dozer966...thanks for the good word on the Model 3000!


----------



## dozer966

I would like also to mention that parts are plentiful.


----------



## Robert3400Campbell

i need help with the same issue, new to the tractor community. i bought this tractor to play around on some land i just purchased and i didnt wanna spend 20k, may need to since everything leaks on the dern thing. these are the numbers i can make out, correct me if im wrong.

looks to be from top to bottom
C4012B
5C05B
*C456931*


----------



## Ultradog

Robert3400Campbell said:


> i need help with the same issue, new to the tractor community. i bought this tractor to play around on some land i just purchased and i didnt wanna spend 20k, may need to since everything leaks on the dern thing. these are the numbers i can make out, correct me if im wrong.
> 
> looks to be from top to bottom
> C4012B
> 5C05B
> *C456931*
> View attachment 57079


C4012B is the model #
C= 3000 chassis
40= Utility version
1 = Diesel engine
2 = 540 transmission pto
B = 6 speed

5C05B is the build date
5 = 1965 or 1975
C = March
05 = 5th day of the month
B = afternoon shift

C456931 is the serial #
C = made in USA
456931 = 1975 serial #
There was only one utility version built on the 3000 chassis and that was a 3400.
Your front axle should look like this one. Those are outstanding, bullet proof old tractors.


----------



## Lukas Stripling

I’m hoping someone on this thread can help me. I have what I had always been told was a 1970 model ford 3000. I recently decided it was time to stop putting on changing the clutch in it (the pto hasn’t be usable in the last 5 years or so because of this) I began looking for the new clutch kit and wanted to make sure this was a 1970 year model. I have looked again and again but there seems to be no serial numbers behind the starter. Is there anyone that may have any idea on how else to date the tractor. There are numbers on the engine, transmission, and rear differential but none behind the starter. Also I haven’t seen any other 3000s with the front facing lights on the bottom for the hard nose.


----------



## Ultradog

Have you looked at that same location on the left side?
The British and Belgium built Fords were stamped on the Left.
I think I can see the draft/postion control lever and single lift handle for the 3 point. That would date it as pre 1976.
Photo is not too clear.
The radiator shroud and grill are off a 3600 - after 1975. Has a one piece grill and lights were mounted low like yours are.
If you were hoping to order the clutch before splitting your tractor read the thread below where we discuss splitting it first and then ordering parts.
By the way, your tractor is not a "hard nose".
A hard nose looks like the one in the photo.

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-2000-clutch.46405/
h


----------



## Vicky

Looking to find out the year of our Ford 3000 these are the numbers I can see 

d146
D156
A132-473 

that’s the best I can read them.


----------



## Hightech1953

Any idea ?


----------



## pogobill

Vicky said:


> Looking to find out the year of our Ford 3000 these are the numbers I can see
> 
> d146
> D156
> A132-473
> 
> that’s the best I can read them.


You'll have to try and find the series of numbers that are similar to those shown in some of the other posts in this thread for us to help you out.


----------



## pogobill

Hightech1953 said:


> View attachment 59805
> 
> Any idea ?


Now that's an odd one.... Perhaps someone got called into work early on a Saturday morning after a night out on the town.... Basildon I suspect!


----------



## HarveyW

Hightech1953 said:


> View attachment 59805
> 
> Any idea ?


I see a date code.... 6H29B..... translates to August 29th, 1966. Day shift.

The "B" in front of your serial number indicates your tractor was made in Basildon, England.

Look on the same place, opposite side for other numbers


----------



## HarveyW

Vicky said:


> Looking to find out the year of our Ford 3000 these are the numbers I can see
> 
> d146
> D156
> A132-473
> 
> that’s the best I can read them.


Hi Vicky, welcome to the tractor forum.

The "A" in front of the bottom (serial number) indicates your tractor was made in Antwerp, Belgium. They had a different numbering system, and I don't know of anyone that can translate them for you. Look in the same place, opposite side for numbers.


----------



## Hacke

Vicky said:


> Looking to find out the year of our Ford 3000 these are the numbers I can see
> 
> d146
> D156
> A132-473
> 
> that’s the best I can read them.


If you download "Ford 1000-series identification" from the Manuals section, you will find some useful information.

The date codes are stamped with the year digit last, instead of first in the code. It is not uncommon. If you look at post #19, the upper date code is correct but the lower has the year digit last.

The upper code is for the date that the transmission was assembled and the lower date is for the assembly of the complete tractor. You probably have an 8-speed transmission since they were all made in Antwerp and the tractor was assembled the day after the transmission.

So, the date codes mean April 14, 1966 for the transmission and April 15, 1966 for the tractor.
The model code is a problem, perhaps you can find a metal plate with numbers but not even that will give you conclusive information.

The Antwerp problem has been covered in a lot of threads already, search "All Forums" for "Antwerp", and you will get this:
https://www.tractorforum.com/search/323911/?q=Antwerp&t=post&o=date


----------



## Vicky

pogobill said:


> You'll have to try and find the series of numbers that are similar to those shown in some of the other posts in this thread for us to help you out.


where else should I be looking for these?


----------



## Vicky

Hacke said:


> If you download "Ford 1000-series identification" from the Manuals section, you will find some useful information.
> 
> The date codes are stamped with the year digit last, instead of first in the code. It is not uncommon. If you look at post #19, the upper date code is correct but the lower has the year digit last.
> 
> The upper code is for the date that the transmission was assembled and the lower date is for the assembly of the complete tractor. You probably have an 8-speed transmission since they were all made in Antwerp and the tractor was assembled the day after the transmission.
> 
> So, the date codes mean April 14, 1966 for the transmission and April 15, 1966 for the tractor.
> The model code is a problem, perhaps you can find a metal plate with numbers but not even that will give you conclusive information.
> 
> The Antwerp problem has been covered in a lot of threads already, search "All Forums" for "Antwerp", and you will get this:
> https://www.tractorforum.com/search/323911/?q=Antwerp&t=post&o=date



Thank you for this information I think the first series of numbers should read 6D14B 

I will look for more


----------



## Hightech1953

HarveyW said:


> I see a date code.... 6H29B..... translates to August 29th, 1966. Day shift.
> 
> The "B" in front of your serial number indicates your tractor was made in Basildon, England.
> 
> Look on the same place, opposite side for other numbers


Nothing on the other side .


----------



## BigT

Vicky said:


> Thank you for this information I think the first series of numbers should read 6D14B
> 
> I will look for more


The 6D14B date code translates to April 14th, 1966 Day shift.


----------



## Prudence Caskey

I have a new to me 3000 that has lots of numbers and none start with a c, so I am very confused as to what year it is. Not sure which number is the one I need to use.


----------



## EdF

Howdy Prudence, welcome to the tractor forum.

RE: Your first picture....Look on the opposite side .....same place.


----------



## Prudence Caskey

EdF said:


> Howdy Prudence, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> RE: Your first picture....Look on the opposite side .....same place.


Do you mean the opposite side of the tractor? Or the opposite side of that chunk of metal?


----------



## Hightech1953

Prudence Caskey said:


> Do you mean the opposite side of the tractor? Or the opposite side of that chunk of metal?


Opposite side of the tractor


----------



## Prudence Caskey

I may have to do some sanding 

I need a new fuel tank, mine has a hole and I wasn’t sure if they were the same for all 3000s.


----------



## Prudence Caskey

I found another number ND179128F216


----------



## Bennrd

Trying to find the year of my Ford 3000 but don’t understand to number sequence

c1013c
1G5
*B161950*

any pointers would be much appreciated


----------



## BigT

Hello Bennrd, welcome to the forum.

Model C1013C translates to Ford 3000 series tractor all purpose, diesel engine, live PTO 540 rpm, 8x2 speed manual transmission (4x1 + hi/lo).

Mfg. date code 1G5 translates to July 5, 1971

S/N B161950 - The "B" indicates made in Basildon, UK.


----------



## CumminsAutoCare

31023C
8F19B
C208845


----------



## Fitzgang

31013c
8c13
B849718


----------



## N Harmer

I'm new to this forum and forums in general. Trying to find out what year make and model my Ford 3000 is
I'm seeing the following behind the starter;
7G4
B074004
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill

N Harmer said:


> I'm new to this forum and forums in general. Trying to find out what year make and model my Ford 3000 is
> I'm seeing the following behind the starter;
> 7G4
> B074004
> Any help would be appreciated.


Check out the following link. It will tell you where to find the important identification numbers on your tractor, and how to interpret them.


FORD CODES and SERIAL NUMBERS


----------



## Thorn28

I know that this thread hasn’t had any activity in awhile but I was hoping someone would be able to tell me about my tractor?


----------



## Hacke

Hi Thorn28, welcome to the forum!


Look at:


FORD CODES and SERIAL NUMBERS



B1012B
B: Base model 2000 (from the 1000-series 3-cylinder range)
10: Agricultural all purpose chassies (model 2100) 
1: Diesel engine
2: Transmission PTO
B: Six-speed transmission. It seems like the six-speed transmission was not an option for early Force 2000 assembled in the US. This tractor was assembled in the UK (more on that further down).

Data and specifications:


https://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%202000%20Series%20Tractor%20Data%20&%20Spec%20Sheet.pdf




B852123 is the serial number for a tractor assembled at the Basildon plant in the UK.
8E is a non-standard date code. "E", normally, stands for the month May.
If you wire wheel some more above the brushed area, you may find a date code for the transmission.

Look at the information in these documents:








Ford 1000-series identification


The files originate from fordsontractorpages.nl wiki. The site fordsontractorpages.nl is planned to go down in May 2018, therefore I uploaded the files here, so they can be reached further on. Edit ---> fordsontractorpages.nl is alive and kicking, thanks to the FTP members Mathias1 and Henk...




www.tractorforum.com





B851199 was the highest serial number in April 1, 1968 (start date for Force, 6Y). Your serial number is 924 higher, which was about a month of production. That means sometime in May. "8" in the date code is probably the day of month, less likely meaning 1968. I think your tractor was assembled May 8, 1968.


Here is a Users Manual:


https://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf



Since your tractor has a serial number for the UK domestic market, there may be details that you only will find in this UK manual:








Ford 2000/3000/4000/5000 Operators Service Manual


This is a scan PDF for the Ford 2000/3000/4000/5000 Operators Service Manual




www.tractorforum.com





Shop Manual:








Ford 2000-3000-4000 (3-cyl ,1/65 -12/74) Shop Manual...


Covers: All Purpose Agriculture (2100, 3100 and 4100) LCG (2110 and 4110) Rowcrop (4200) 4000 SU (4140) The old version of this pdf (ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf) did not have all pages from the manual. This second version is updated and complete.




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Thorn28

Thanks for all of the info, Hacke! So I was able to get that it was made In England and that it was a 2000 (I thought it was a 3000 since it has all of the 3000 decals) but the 8E was throwing me for a loop! I appreciate the manual, those will help a ton because I’m fixing to pull the head and do a head gasket on it! But again, thank you for all of the info!!!




Hacke said:


> Hi Thorn28, welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> Look at:
> 
> 
> FORD CODES and SERIAL NUMBERS
> 
> 
> 
> B1012B
> B: Base model 2000 (from the 1000-series 3-cylinder range)
> 10: Agricultural all purpose chassies (model 2100)
> 1: Diesel engine
> 2: Transmission PTO
> B: Six-speed transmission. It seems like the six-speed transmission was not an option for early Force 2000 assembled in the US. This tractor was assembled in the UK (more on that further down).
> 
> Data and specifications:
> 
> 
> https://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%202000%20Series%20Tractor%20Data%20&%20Spec%20Sheet.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B852123 is the serial number for a tractor assembled at the Basildon plant in the UK.
> 8E is a non-standard date code. "E", normally, stands for the month May.
> If you wire wheel some more above the brushed area, you may find a date code for the transmission.
> 
> Look at the information in these documents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford 1000-series identification
> 
> 
> The files originate from fordsontractorpages.nl wiki. The site fordsontractorpages.nl is planned to go down in May 2018, therefore I uploaded the files here, so they can be reached further on. Edit ---> fordsontractorpages.nl is alive and kicking, thanks to the FTP members Mathias1 and Henk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tractorforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B851199 was the highest serial number in April 1, 1968 (start date for Force, 6Y). Your serial number is 924 higher, which was about a month of production. That means sometime in May. "8" in the date code is probably the day of month, less likely meaning 1968. I think your tractor was assembled May 8, 1968.
> 
> 
> Here is a Users Manual:
> 
> 
> https://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Since your tractor has a serial number for the UK domestic market, there may be details that you only will find in this UK manual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford 2000/3000/4000/5000 Operators Service Manual
> 
> 
> This is a scan PDF for the Ford 2000/3000/4000/5000 Operators Service Manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tractorforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Manual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford 2000-3000-4000 (3-cyl ,1/65 -12/74) Shop Manual...
> 
> 
> Covers: All Purpose Agriculture (2100, 3100 and 4100) LCG (2110 and 4110) Rowcrop (4200) 4000 SU (4140) The old version of this pdf (ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf) did not have all pages from the manual. This second version is updated and complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Hacke

Since it is an early "New Model" (6Y) I think it is wise to check that it has the new features. Things were not that precise in those days. I attach a snippet from a manual that presents some of the differences.


----------

